# Sony PRS-350 slipcase



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Just wanted to post up a few pics of my slipcase (sleeve) I got for my itty bitty pocket reader (Sony prs350). Also, my reader has the DecalGirl "Lil' Red" skin (in matte) on it, which I quite like as well.

I LOVE it!










































The sleeve is by Etsy seller TinderBloom here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/TinderBloom

I had to do a special request, but it worked out perfectly, and is a nice fit. I'm totally pleased. It cost just a wee bit less than the Kindle sleeve.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Just wanted to add that the shop owner has a note of this size, so even if there isn't a listing for the sony 350, she knows the size works and has her template already.


----------

